# Recent (bad) tank pics



## toddnbecka

75 gallon, SA, Victorian, and Malawi cichlids, Synodontis catfish, silver dollars and BN pleco's:


















33 long under the 75, super red BN pleco growout and blonde endler's livebearers:









75 gallon, SA cichlids, polka-dot botia's, L-134's and BN pleco's:









40 tall, Carapo knife, oblongum juvies and BN pleco's:









40 breeder, recently set up, BN pleco's:









55, oblongum juvies, Synodontis petricola, BN pleco's:









10 under the 55, white clouds w/fry:



























40 breeder, Macana zebra knife, cutteri, and BN pleco's:









90, oblongum juvies and BN pleco's:









75, Malawi mbuna and peacocks, BN pleco's:









125, still clearing the water after putting in the sand yesterday:


----------



## Chaos553

If only I had the room for all these fish tanks...

Awesome pictures! What do you plan on putting in the empty 125g?


----------



## snyderguy

I know how you feel chaos, I really want to get a 125+ tank. It'd be so awesome!


----------



## toddnbecka

The large cichlids, silver dollars, Synodontis, and 11 polka dot loaches will be moving out of 75's and into the 125. The Carapo knife too when it outgrows the 40, but it's still on duty for chowing down extra cichlid fry for a while longer.


----------



## Chaos553

toddnbecka said:


> The Carapo knife too when it outgrows the 40, but it's still on duty for chowing down extra cichlid fry for a while longer.


That's always a fun job .

Do you happen to have any closer pictures of your Super Red BNs? I'm curious on what they look like since I've never really heard of them before.


----------



## Bettawhisperer

WOW those are great tanks. yes what do the Red BN's look like? Might want to get some.


----------



## egoreise

Holy crap, you could open a fish store....


----------



## konstargirl

^I agree. So many tanks. I probably wouldn't afford so many tanks like that. >< I would like to have a 125 gallon tank in the future. I want to have at elast a oscar and A jackdempsey or a goldfish tank.


----------



## toddnbecka

Super red BN pics, adults, fry and juvies:














































I have a couple dozen juvies 1.5" remaining, and another brood of smaller ones coming along that will be ready to ship out in a couple more months. Super red juvies are $20/each or $100/6 + shipping. 
Also have breeding-size young adult brown BN available that are producing brown, calico, and albino fry all in one spawn. Sexed adult browns are $10/each + shipping.


----------



## fishloverzj

^ Want. that. CATFISH OMFG!


----------



## konstargirl

Aw! They are very cute.


----------



## egoreise

fishloverzj said:


> ^ Want. that. CATFISH OMFG!


OMGZ agreed...


----------



## toddnbecka

Finally got some plastic plants for the 125 to go with the wood, so the scape is finished for now. Fish have been in for a couple weeks, seem even happier now with more cover available. 














































That one little white tetra looks so lonely, it tries to school with the silver dollars. It was a "gift" when a neighbor took down a 20 gallon tank, I really didn' expect it to live so long.


----------



## Mr. fish

Just when ya think your addiction is getting bad, you run into Toddnbecka lol jk

Nice tanks, If you dont mind sharing give us a ball park figure on what you've prolly spent in total on all these tanks complete and what the electric bill looks like?

Also, surprised I see all those tanks and not one salt water? Whats the deal?


----------



## toddnbecka

All the tanks and most of the setups were used. I never kept track of the prices as I went along but I'd estimate a couple thousand $$ for everything. My electric bill is a little over $100/month.
No real interest in SW, I have enough to do to keep up with 13 FW tanks and hundreds of fish. Besides that, I can't breed/raise/sell SW fish to pay for them.


----------



## funlad3

You could always breed Picasso Percula Clownfish and sell them for more than $100 a piece...


----------



## Mr. fish

^ amen to that..


----------

